# Backcountry Ski Conditions Resources



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2011)

I figured I would post this thread/sticky to offer sites that discuss the conditions in the backcountry.  As always, ski at your own risk and AZ nor myself accept any responsibility or liability for what you do using the information provided here.  Be Prepared in the backcountry.  Know how to rescue yourself if need be and know the area and the weather.  

Information for popular destinations:  

*Tuckerman Ravine, Huntington Ravine, the Presidentials.*

*Katahdin/Baxter State Park* (look to the right for an update).  Note that BSP has tight regulations for those seeking to backcountry ski.  

*The Higher Summits of the Green Mountains.*

*Bolton Valley's Nordic Center* (which has extensive BC options).  

If anyone has other sources, please post them.  I could not find one for Greylock or the Adirondacks.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 5, 2011)

Great thread idea.  Of course there are several other local forum sites specifically dedicated to this.  And they are probably the best resource for first hand accounts of specific conditions.  But I assume it's improper to 'advertise' other forums here.

Here are a few other web resources in addition to the great ones you listed:
http://www.outdoors.org/recreation/tripplanner/go/backcountry-weather.cfm

http://www.chauvinguides.com/conditions.htm

http://www.mountwashington.org/


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys thank's for posting, i've been looking for these links.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2011)

Whites Higher Summit Forecast:
http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/summit_forecast.php

First hand reports on forums and blogs are probably the most useful.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Whites Higher Summit Forecast:
> http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/summit_forecast.php
> 
> First hand reports on forums and blogs are probably the most useful.


 
Good point: http://timefortuckerman.com/


----------



## abc (Jan 6, 2011)

Jackson touring center (nordic) has extensive condition report for the Wildcat drainage area. 

http://jacksonxc.org/general-conditions


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not ready in the ADK's.   Its ok for Lite BC but can' get the AT gear out yet.  Two weeks


----------



## Andrew Caffrey (Jan 7, 2011)

great idea for a thread and great start, tho many of these stations will only be able to give us a proximate of conditions. 
for us flatlanders (boston) more eyes on the ground, such as what tjf did for the dacks, is priceless. 
I think either TT or T4T sets up a condtions thread for various pockets, that steers away from spot burning and just talks of coverage, conditions and snow quality in general locales. should we do that in here or start a similar thread?


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Great thread idea.  Of course there are several other local forum sites specifically dedicated to this.  And they are probably the best resource for first hand accounts of specific conditions.  But I assume it's improper to 'advertise' other forums here.



I don't seem to have any problem doing exactly that when it's productive and not bashing.


----------



## BuddyDog (Jan 12, 2011)

How about something like posting up groups or gatherings, kind of like whats done in the mtb scene. All my skiing buddies could care less about climbing to get the goods. When I feel the complete opposite, just love natural terrain and the quiet of the backcountry.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 13, 2011)

Adirondacks including Backcountry: http://www.lakeplacid.com/cross-country-ski-conditions

Thunderbolt: http://www.thunderboltskirun.com/skiing.html


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 18, 2011)

Most of the Dacks are ready.


----------



## skimore (Jan 20, 2011)

Not the report I got from someone that was up in Giant Mtn Wilderness


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 20, 2011)

skimore said:


> Not the report I got from someone that was up in Giant Mtn Wilderness



I would not go to Giant Skiing.  They are not in the snow belt and it is barely ever skiable.  I would take your buddies report though he probably knows more than me:-o


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 20, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> I would take your buddies report though *he probably knows more than me*:-o



That's fer sure


----------



## j law (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody know if the Thunderbolt got significant snow from this storm?  it looks like the storm was a bit too far south and east for Adams.

We had 19 inches here in NYC... I hate when it snows in the wrong places!!!


----------



## bigschuss (Jan 31, 2011)

The Thunderbolt only got an inch or 2.  Nothing significant.  But conditions remain excellent.

http://www.thunderboltskirun.com/skiing.html


----------



## DPhelan (Jan 31, 2011)

Did thunderbolt last weekend.  Was cold as hell, and conditions were variable, but very skiable.  Should be a whole nother ballgame after this next storm system hits it.  Wouldn't want to be the first one breaking trail after that!

skinned up sweetheart mountain in central CT yesterday, and breaking trail was pretty lousy.  There was a crust layer about 8" under the surface powder that broke easily, but not easily enough to not constantly get stuck going up as well as down.  Better than sitting in lift lines in VT though!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 1, 2011)

For ski trips to any of the AMC huts (especially Cardigan and Pinkham Notch/Sherburne): http://www.outdoors.org/recreation/tripplanner/go/backcountry-weather.cfm


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2011)

FWIW AMC is running their spring skiing deal at Joe Dodge Lodge. It is the bed and breakfast deal (mention the "Tucks" deal when you call). $54 for nonmembers, $50 for members. This is how I did my bachelor party last year and it was a blast. 

http://www.outdoors.org/lodging/whitemountains/pinkham/featured-programs.cfm#LS


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 12, 2011)

*Was Checking this out!*

Hoping to ski some of these slides this winter. Has anyone been?


----------



## atkinson (Feb 4, 2012)

Today in the Sugarbush sidecountry. Mid elevation is skiing surprisingly well. Upper elevation is hit or miss. Lower elevation is pretty challenging. More snow please.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2012)

A great resource for folks who are coming out here to Utah:

http://utahavalanchecenter.org/


----------



## bigbog (May 2, 2012)

Speaking of Utah TTB, to look at Alta's snowcover = still deep:-o...or was that last year?  Does the resort allow skinning up now that the liftsystem/area has closed...?


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

Doing some cleanup, you guys still think this should be stickied?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> Doing some cleanup, you guys still think this should be stickied?


Sticky it under Trip Reports or Weather sub-forums.  There are less stickies in those sections and they relate more to "conditions" than the general forum does.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 29, 2012)

Another good find:  



noreasterbackcountry said:


> We've added a new feature to NEBC where you can view a map with links to our various backcountry ski tours.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/11/new-feature-backcountry-tour-map.html
> 
> Hopefully, we'll be adding more pins this winter.


----------



## kabacrunch (Dec 7, 2012)

Powder Mountain - Whistler - wow, soooo smooth


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Sticky it under Trip Reports or Weather sub-forums.  There are less stickies in those sections and they relate more to "conditions" than the general forum does.



+1 to add to TRs


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Back country can't live with out it! What do you guys think is the best place to country ski?


----------



## Kid Kid Kid (Feb 1, 2013)

Great thread, thanks


----------



## The Future (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for these links, I'm hoping to get into backcountry travel in this area within the next few years, it can never hurt to be too careful, especially after what happened yesterday in CO :-(


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 29, 2013)

I skinned up Tear Drop to around 2,800ft yesterday to get an idea of the base before tonights storms. Although in some places I found nice turns for the most part the TD needs a healthy dose of snow before it's skiing well. Hit some rocks and lost a ski at one point. I hear the storm is going to be wet and heavy snow. Perfect for base.

I opted to ski the CCC road down to the lot from the TD/CCC/Maple Ridge intersection. Tons of Fun! Mellow powder for 2 miles back down to my car.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 29, 2013)

Avalanche risk is high in Tucks right now. 2 people were caught in a small slide this weekend in the ravine.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 29, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I skinned up Tear Drop to around 2,800ft yesterday to get an idea of the base before tonights storms. Although in some places I found nice turns for the most part the TD needs a healthy dose of snow before it's skiing well. Hit some rocks and lost a ski at one point. I hear the storm is going to be wet and heavy snow. Perfect for base.
> 
> I opted to ski the CCC road down to the lot from the TD/CCC/Maple Ridge intersection. Tons of Fun! Mellow powder for 2 miles back down to my car.
> 
> ...



Looks like a foot of heavy wet stuff should do the trick! Thanks for the shots


----------



## bigbog (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking good Huck...looking like a promising new year for off-resort fun.....


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 30, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Looking good Huck...looking like a promising new year for off-resort fun.....





MadMadWorld said:


> Looks like a foot of heavy wet stuff should do the trick! Thanks for the shots



Too bad last night's storm missed us up here. We could have used it. I suppose southern areas needed it more though.

I skinned up a nice isolated logging road I know of on Mansfield today for some crusty turns. Difficult conditions right now in the BC.

Maybe snow coming for the weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Too bad last night's storm missed us up here. We could have used it. I suppose southern areas needed it more though.
> 
> I skinned up a nice isolated logging road I know of on Mansfield today for some crusty turns. Difficult conditions right now in the BC.
> 
> Maybe snow coming for the weekend.


That not good. Weird storm Mountain snow was very good today. Hopefully everyone gets some with the next storm.


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 5, 2014)

Interested in Backcountry  Skiing but don't know where to start? We've got you covered.  From  where to go to what kind of gear you'll need and what type of hazards  you'll be up against, we'll show you the ins and outs of Backcountry  Skiing.  

 Certified Guide Al Mandel will be talking through  everything you'll need to know about Backcountry Skiing.  We'll have a  rep from Ortovox present to talk about avalanche safety and what you  need to be prepared to travel in avalanche terrain.  

 We will  have refreshments and lite food fare.  The cost of this clinic? Nothing,  we want to help you get out skiing in the backcountry!
Allspeed Cyclery & Snow
72 Auburn St, Portland, Maine 04103
207.878.8741
Just posting this, I'm a customer of the shop.
They are offering 
[h=5]20% Off (skis, skins, bindings, avy gear, etc).[/h]


----------



## arock (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is another : 
http://easternbackcountry.com/


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 12, 2014)

I've heard there's some good backcountry up the cog railway, maddison trail I believe... Anyone been up there? I've recently purchased a house in Bethlehem nh and I'm looking for some good BC in the area 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 30, 2014)

Hiked Uncanoonuc today to scout.  The North Peak is skiable believe it or not.  
I know, I know kind of far south but it's a hill and it works when you live 2 minutes away.
One more of these Thanksgiving storms and this thing is going to be fun.

Try Mount Cardigan.  It has some really good trails there and I am sure they are really close to skiable as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick said:


> Doing some cleanup, you guys still think this should be stickied?



I think it's safe to say that with 43 replies in nearly 4 years, this thread is a dud. 

I think it should be moved elsewhere


----------



## Guyot (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe things will pick up once the bc conditions ripen up.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 16, 2014)

Guyot said:


> Maybe things will pick up once the bc conditions ripen up.


Exactly my thought. Also, it should be considered that the expected participation will be low. Majority of members of Alpinezone are most likely lift service skiers/riders, so interest in bc conditions may not be all that great to begin with.
Part of this is the fact that bc skiing opportunities out here in the north east are not great. Wild skiable terrain is rather limited to places like Mt. Cardiagan and Mt. Washington and few others (I'm limiting myself to just NH) and then there a bunch of secret to semi-secret lines and stashes that various people know about. But these are not likely to be discussed here.
Yet, it's good to have this thread. It adds to the variety.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vermont has a thriving backcountry ski scene. I don't get out skinning nearly enough.  If I travel north I usually hit up lift service skiing.  Around here I head up to some spots near the Vermont border but they generally don't fill in until February. Most winters I'll get a solid 2-4 week window of bc skiing which isn't horrible considering how far south I am.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got some skins and I'm dying to use them... My home base is off 302 in Bethlehem nh... Right behind rosa flamingos! May do some snooping around with the dog the last week of December. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 31, 2015)

Finally got out.  I don't have skins or AT gear.  But like the good ol days we packed them up and off we went today.
The conditions were fantastic!  Dropped in at about noon time where the trail was packed powder and the sun was splashing down.
Below zero wind chills all day and we still bumped into at least 8 other downhill skiers.  Most were skinning with the exception of a few that had boards.
Left the snow shoes in the car but managed to only punch through at a few drifts on the way up.  Should of had them though.
Might do a camping trip soon with a few days of backcountry.  Miss those good ol days.  Been really busy lift access, not to mention burnt out from working during the weeks - but I may have been reborn.  I have respect for the back country traffic so where will remain a mystery.  All I can say is don't miss out, get out there.


----------



## Farley Moseley (Feb 4, 2015)

Great stuff! I agree, please post if there are any groups going


----------



## jacobgalvin (Feb 4, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I figured I would post this thread/sticky to offer sites that discuss the conditions in the backcountry.  As always, ski at your own risk and AZ nor myself accept any responsibility or liability for what you do using the information provided here.  Be Prepared in the backcountry.  Know how to rescue yourself if need be and know the area and the weather.
> 
> Information for popular destinations:
> 
> ...



is it worth skiing in BC?


----------



## amf (Feb 5, 2015)

jacobgalvin said:


> is it worth skiing in BC?


 You mean British Columbia? Yes. You mean back country? Yes. And for a link to Greylock (which should be awesome about now) try this: http://www.thunderboltskirun.com/skiing.html
Me, I'm off to WV this weekend - home to the best bc skiing in the east!


----------



## Wally Brown (Feb 5, 2015)

Definitely worth reading through this thread start to finish. Not too many pages and lots of great information.


----------



## elsworth3314 (Feb 5, 2015)

waiting on snow


----------



## elsworth3314 (Feb 5, 2015)

wheres the snow


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Is there a forum or discussion thread about Barker Mountain at sugarloaf? I have been skiing the loaf this winter, and I have a tele/back country setup, and really want to explore that side country area. 

Any thoughts are people who go out there regularly who can give me some advice? They say on their website to stop at the red cross hut to get information, but I always feel awkward doing that. 

Thanks for anything you can share!


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

By Barker mountain I meant to say Brackett Basin, oops. Barker is a local state parker with winter hiking near Portland, Maine if anyone is looking for something small or a half-day activity in Maine! We went in the summer with my dog and had a great time.


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 5, 2015)

ice coast


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have have updates on the west side of Washington? Or have any experience on when the best time to go is? I've heard there's some good skiing off the cog 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 6, 2015)

Remember that clean BC & SC doesn't come free. Spend your summer wisely if you want a good winter. ..


----------



## Jcb890 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Remember that clean BC & SC doesn't come free. Spend your summer wisely if you want a good winter. ..
> 
> View attachment 17008



:lol: now *THAT* is dedication.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2015)

We need more dedication like that all over New England.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hop to it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2015)

I will not confirm nor deny any personal history or future plans with SC improvements.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 15, 2015)

Spent some time over the weekend working on a favorite spot.

Making it so this...


Gives this....


----------



## Jcb890 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Spent some time over the weekend working on a favorite spot.
> 
> Making it so this...
> View attachment 17052
> ...



Is that your dog?  I think that is really great when people can take their dogs out on the mountain and do stuff like that with them.  It is just awesome to see, IMO.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Spent some time over the weekend working on a favorite spot.
> 
> Making it so this...
> 
> ...



You have been holding back telling s about this secret stash.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You have been holding back telling s about this secret stash.



Guess I should have kept it that way.  Didn't realize I was going 'into a tangent' :roll:


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Guess I should have kept it that way.  Didn't realize I was going 'into a tangent' :roll:



I take it that it is Lincoln?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Guess I should have kept it that way.  Didn't realize I was going 'into a tangent' :roll:


Or are you really "Threecy" in disguise?


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil tree pruner!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2015)

This sticky'ed thread had less than 60 posts in 4 years.  I added a couple of posts to create some summer stoke. That generated a measly half-dozen new posts and apparently that means the thread "has gone into a tangent".   This clearly isn't the right place to talk about the realities of NE backcountry skiing. That is perfectly fine. This stuff probably is best left off the internet anyway. Looking forward to skiing this stuff with some of you next winter.  And if anyone wants to hike these spots this summer let me know.  But no more talking.....


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> This sticky'ed thread had less than 60 posts in 4 years.  I added a couple of posts to create some summer stoke. That generated a measly half-dozen new posts and apparently that means the thread "has gone into a tangent".   This clearly isn't the right place to talk about the realities of NE backcountry skiing. That is perfectly fine. This stuff probably is best left off the internet anyway. Looking forward to skiing this stuff with some of you next winter.  And if anyone wants to hike these spots this summer let me know.  But no more talking.....


Shhhhhhhhhh!  My lips are sealed.


and I am bored.


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> This sticky'ed thread had less than 60 posts in 4 years.  I added a couple of posts to create some summer stoke. That generated a measly half-dozen new posts and apparently that means the thread "has gone into a tangent".   This clearly isn't the right place to talk about the realities of NE backcountry skiing. That is perfectly fine. This stuff probably is best left off the internet anyway. Looking forward to skiing this stuff with some of you next winter.  And if anyone wants to hike these spots this summer let me know.  But no more talking.....



I do not think this thread should be stickied in the first place!


----------



## catsup948 (Jun 21, 2015)

This thread could be awesome but no one posts in it.  There may not be enough interest in backcountry skiing here on this forum.


----------



## dlague (Oct 13, 2016)

I thought there was an uphill thread but could not find it.

I find this interesting - uphill lanes and $15 for and uphill season pass.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...hate-it-uphill-skiing-will-be-big-this-winter


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> I thought there was an uphill thread but could not find it.
> 
> I find this interesting - uphill lanes and $15 for and uphill season pass.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...hate-it-uphill-skiing-will-be-big-this-winter



Or there's BWoods with a $21/day uphill pass :-o


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Or there's BWoods with a $21/day uphill pass :-o


$21 per day for uphill access seems high!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

Yup. My understanding from most resorts is any pass is mainly to get the user to sign the waiver form. This seems like the contractor method of giving a quote way too high for a job you don't want.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's something:

https://www.skimtwashington.com/

First Annual Mt Washington Backcountry Ski Festival. Clinics, apres, demos. Sounds like MWV Ice Fest for the BC ski crowd.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 8, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Here's something:
> 
> https://www.skimtwashington.com/
> 
> First Annual Mt Washington Backcountry Ski Festival. Clinics, apres, demos. Sounds like MWV Ice Fest for the BC ski crowd.



Seems pretty neat.  I was hoping it was something people could just show up that day/weekedn and meet others and have a fun day of back-country activities, but it appears to be focused on courses and education... which is great too, just not something I'd have the time to do.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Seems pretty neat.  I was hoping it was something people could just show up that day/weekedn and meet others and have a fun day of back-country activities, but it appears to be focused on courses and education... which is great too, just not something I'd have the time to do.



The $10 apres ticket seems more like that. Maybe worth checking out once they post vendors. For Ice Fest Tuckerman Brewing is usually a sponsor and provides free beer.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 8, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> The $10 apres ticket seems more like that. Maybe worth checking out once they post vendors. For Ice Fest Tuckerman Brewing is usually a sponsor and provides free beer.



I saw that and thought it seemed like an interesting option.  When I read the name and saw the link originally, I was thinking it would be great to go and get to learn a little about correctly hiking and riding Tuckerman Ravine.  I've personally never done it, so some instructions on how not to hurt myself would be cool.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 8, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> The $10 apres ticket seems more like that. Maybe worth checking out once they post vendors. For Ice Fest Tuckerman Brewing is usually a sponsor and provides free beer.




I like their Alt. HAve a six pack left over from last year


----------



## bestweather (Dec 20, 2016)

Long term forecast looks great out west.....unfortunately warm for NE

http://www.bestweatherinc.com/forec...-christmas-teleconnections-great-skiing-west/


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 26, 2016)

Carriage Road in fine form today. Had to get it before this evening's schralp-fest. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Guyot (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ejaegs (Feb 8, 2017)

i need to get to tucks on of these years


----------



## kcharris22 (Feb 8, 2017)

yeah tucks is the bomb


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 31, 2017)

Tomorrow night: Granite BCA's spring event Wild Corn! at Cranmore from 5-10pm.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1580033055639973/

David Goodman will present at the event, as will RASTA/CTA, Protect Our Winters, and Andrew Drummond & Ben Leoni from Granite BCA. Food, music, beer, raffles.

$10 online, $15 at door. 

See you out there!


Also, enjoy this:
http://sectionhiker.com/ski-tuckerman-ravine-with-the-new-tuckerman-taxi/


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 3, 2017)

'Twas a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> View attachment 22356
> 
> 'Twas a good day.
> 
> ...



Nice...Heard things were a little dicey at Tucks 3 skier triggered slides


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 3, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Nice...Heard things were a little dicey at Tucks 3 skier triggered slides



Yeah, three triggered and one natural. Sunday had a big triggered slide in Duchess. This was on Little Headwall - we didn't venture further into the bowl beyond the rescue cache. Even on LH a skier further right of us triggered a small slide. Sketchy day to be out but great snow if you could make good assessments on where to travel safely.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2017)

When is a good time to go this season?


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> When is a good time to go this season?



That will change by the day. Anyone who tells you a specific day/week/arbitrary time period to definitely go is doing you a disservice.

Check the MWAC reports: http://www.mountwashingtonavalanchecenter.org/

Right now there is still a lot of fluctuation - considerable to low and back to considerable in a three day time period, and different ratings on different aspects. I wouldn't make a plan to "hit Tucks on X day," but to say "if conditions are good this day, we can go."


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> When is a good time to go this season?



Before the Sherburne trail melts out ...sucks to walk down . 

http://www.outdoors.org/outdoor-activities/backcountry-weather.cfm

Pinkham 33" WOW ...is that right ?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2017)

Well I can tell you the snow pack appeared to be about 3' in Bonus Woods at Wildcat.  That glade ends at about 2500' elevation

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm happy for the conditions but won't make it this spring, maybe Memorial day slackfest, but I doubt it. Hopefully slow dry warmup ,hate to see a headwall blowout .


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Yeah, three triggered and one natural. Sunday had a big triggered slide in Duchess. This was on Little Headwall - we didn't venture further into the bowl beyond the rescue cache. Even on LH a skier further right of us triggered a small slide. Sketchy day to be out but great snow if you could make good assessments on where to travel safely.


Video of the Duchess slide.

http://www.pressherald.com/2017/04/04/video-massive-avalanche-plunges-mount-washington/

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 4, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Video of the Duchess slide.
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/2017/04/04/video-massive-avalanche-plunges-mount-washington/
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Lucky nobody got hurt .Looks like a ton of snow up there , the Chistmas tree area is filled in . Should be a good spring hope some AZ ers post some video .


----------



## MIKE19940608 (Sep 4, 2018)

Great thread idea


----------



## ggrass603 (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone been up Tucks so far this year or planning a trip soon? Starting to plan a trip and looking for some up-to-date reports. Have been checking the avalanche center reports but would like to ski conditions if anyone has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Mar 23, 2020)

Check this out - not good. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Nor..._id=1584870305477518&notif_t=group_highlights

look for the video of the slide. WOW


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2020)

mbedle said:


> Check this out - not good. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Nor..._id=1584870305477518&notif_t=group_highlights
> 
> look for the video of the slide. WOW



Yeah, that is nuts. I give him props for posting that for sure.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2020)

That did not look fun. Even before the slide, conditions seemed horrendous and like going/making it down would not be fun anyways.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 28, 2020)

Jcb890 said:


> That did not look fun. Even before the slide, conditions seemed horrendous and like going/making it down would not be fun anyways.



Never understood the mentality of climbing something that you know while climbing will not be easy or even fun going back down.  In the beginning he was board sliding the whole way which on my books is not a run.  Like a skier sliding sideways - same thing.  There are videos of people at tucks doing the same thing then tumbling after losing an edge.

Maybe it is the trill of a potential death wish?

Even at the end of the video he talked about how numb it was.  What reasoning went out the window?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 1dog (Apr 12, 2021)

ggrass603 said:


> Anyone been up Tucks so far this year or planning a trip soon? Starting to plan a trip and looking for some up-to-date reports. Have been checking the avalanche center reports but would like to ski conditions if anyone has them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





ggrass603 said:


> Anyone been up Tucks so far this year or planning a trip soon? Starting to plan a trip and looking for some up-to-date reports. Have been checking the avalanche center reports but would like to ski conditions if anyone has them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Monroe was good - Oaks was the goal - just not enough energy for two - it was warm. Prob ;last weekend to ski to trailhead. Sherbourne on other side up to 3000' ( not to mention thousands of people. I've never seen Cog parking so full tho.









						Monroe Brook Chute
					

Jumping in was easy- solo so I can't fall




					rumble.com


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 3, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Never understood the mentality of climbing something that you know while climbing will not be easy or even fun going back down.  In the beginning he was board sliding the whole way which on my books is not a run.  Like a skier sliding sideways - same thing.  There are videos of people at tucks doing the same thing then tumbling after losing an edge.
> 
> Maybe it is the trill of a potential death wish?
> 
> ...


Check out the first one in this list.









						How To Avoid Heuristic Traps?
					

Avalanche safety expert Henry Schniewind explains what Heuristic traps are and why they are so dangerous in the context of backcountry skiing.




					www.ellis-brigham.com


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 15, 2022)

I really don't understand why skiers seek this out. 

Never skied out west, butt if I was going to be buried, I'd take fluffier snow. (yea I get that the snow heats up in a slide). 

Fun fact of the day: The snow under an average ski melts and refreezes. A number of assumptions are made here.


----------

